# Trying out my cam



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Big Brain:


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Sun Coral:


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Small Brain:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam clear pics


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

very nice !


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

good pics.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

good pics, now add a magnifying glass in front of the camera lense and they'll be even better


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Lets see a full tank shot also.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Here are pics of two clams I bought today.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Really good pics. cant wait tto see a whole tank shot


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

tank pics...as requested


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice tank! So you have a flame angel, a clown, and a yellow tang?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Good pics, i think you can try a camra ok!


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

looks like that coral beauty angelfish niping on your sun coral..?


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

nice clams...


----------

